# Shiny new thing!



## froggystyle

Made the trip to BB today, Marco shown the machines and i made my mind up.

Handed over some cash (A lot) and filled some boxes with stuff!

So before and after!



















Now just need to order the E10.


----------



## jeebsy

What made you go for the Rocket?


----------



## DoubleShot

Big upgrade! 

Nice splash of colour (red milk jug/tamper and cups).

What is that display with a coiled cable to left of Rocket? A digital PID?


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> What made you go for the Rocket?


The steam and water wand, liked how they come out of the side.


----------



## froggystyle

DoubleShot said:


> Big upgrade!
> 
> Nice splash of colour (red milk jug/tamper and cups).
> 
> What is that display with a coiled cable to left of Rocket? A digital PID?


Yeah picked up a red pitcher, which they chucked in for free, wait till you see my next red thing that hopefully will appear next to the rocket in a couple of weeks.

Yep, its the pid out the side, it plugs in so you can remove


----------



## coffeechap

Oooooo a nice red e10 then


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> Oooooo a nice red e10 then


Maybe...


----------



## Phil104

Wow, wow and wow froggy - and happy playing.


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm not up on Rocket machines but I take it from the two pressure dials it's a DB machine?

Look forward to hearing how you get on with it.


----------



## funinacup

DoubleShot said:


> I'm not up on Rocket machines but I take it from the two pressure dials it's a DB machine?
> 
> Look forward to hearing how you get on with it.


HX's can have two pressure gauges too - one for brew pressure & one for boiler pressure.

Key giveaway on a DB (excluding the Piccino) is a PID.


----------



## Glenn

Nice one Froggy

You will notice the difference in the cup

The R58 is a beautiful machine


----------



## froggystyle

The steam power scares me!!


----------



## froggystyle

Glenn said:


> Nice one Froggy
> 
> You will notice the difference in the cup
> 
> The R58 is a beautiful machine


Thanks Glenn, it really is a looker, the Alex Duetto was my first choice but the drip tray just looked out of place, plus i like wands on the rocket better.

Back to basics now as the first couple of shots i pulled were lame, but that could be down to the Vario which i only purchased for brewed.

Top marks to Bella Barista again though, free pitcher, 1kg of beans and 3% off the grinder when it arrives.

Also picked up some filters for the V60 and an aeropress as wifey keeps banging on about getting one.


----------



## johnealey

Nice machine froggy, was over there yesterday buying some bulk greens and trying to avoid all the tempting shiny stuff whilst they bagged it up. Marco really is a nice guy, extremely knowledgeable ( as they all are) with a incredible memory for detail.

Enjoy.

John


----------



## DoubleShot

Great unobstructed corner you have there to work in too!


----------



## mremanxx

It's gorgeous


----------



## Spooks

Love the r58, can't say why part from how it looks. Very Jealous


----------



## ronsil

Looks like the product of a great time at Bella Barists is going to fit into your coffee world just fine.

Looking very good in your coffee area.

Now next for the Grinder & what did you murmur about a certain large Gene?

Enjoy it all


----------



## Neill

That really is a great looking machine. Nice one.


----------



## Rhys

That is shiny! I think I'd be awake for a very long time if I had one of those... lol


----------



## Thecatlinux

Wow ! nice machine froggy !


----------



## froggystyle

ronsil said:


> Looks like the product of a great time at Bella Barists is going to fit into your coffee world just fine.
> 
> Looking very good in your coffee area.
> 
> Now next for the Grinder & what did you murmur about a certain large Gene?
> 
> Enjoy it all


The large gene is coming Ron! Watch this space.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hows it going with the new shiny than Froggy


----------



## froggystyle

Hit and miss mate. Chuck in a new grinder and unrested beans and I am all over the place. Back to basics for a few days I reckon.

In terms of the actual machine, love it! Really chuffed with how it looks, the ease of pulling a shot and the steam power is great, need to have a play with the pre infusion and PID at the weekend.

One happy nerd!!


----------



## aaroncornish

You are a lucky so and so Froggy! I am thinking of doing the exact same thing. We are down in the area next month visiting family and I suspect the car will be be very much heavier on the return trip


----------



## froggystyle

And the wallet lighter!!


----------



## Beanosaurus

So shiny!


----------



## DannyMontez

Ahhh I really want one... Is it honestly worth the £1700?


----------



## froggystyle

Have only had the classic to benchmark it against, so cant really comment if its worth it compared to say an £800, but what i can say is you pull shots and steam in no time, better taste in the cup, better milk, and the wife also comments its tastes better so that has to be worth the dosh!

And it looks great in your kitchen.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> And the wallet lighter!!


Come on froggy , how you getting on with it


----------



## froggystyle

Be better when i can get some better beans, i had a few bags to get through from someone and to be honest they are dull, one hopper left then i can get some of my own dark stuff though it.

Still awaiting a delivery date on the grinder, that will help as the vario can be a little hit and miss, particle size can be different between shots which i find strange.

The best part is..... It makes me smile every morning when i come down and look at it!


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle said:


> Be better when i can get some better beans


Brightons Lane Blend ftw


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Brightons Lane Blend ftw


Single origins ftw


----------



## froggystyle

Just waiting for a delivery of those beans, we shall see how they go!


----------



## DannyMontez

froggystyle said:


> Have only had the classic to benchmark it against, so cant really comment if its worth it compared to say an £800, but what i can say is you pull shots and steam in no time, better taste in the cup, better milk, and the wife also comments its tastes better so that has to be worth the dosh!
> 
> And it looks great in your kitchen.


I was really hoping you wouldn't say that.... After summer I have some serious thinking to do...


----------

